# Classical tiny desk concerts



## Philip

Jason Vieaux:






Hilary Hahn:






Paul Jacobs:






etc.
http://www.npr.org/templates/archiv...p?listIds=1109:10003&title=Classical Concerts


----------



## Meaghan

These are cool. The only I've watched before is the Paul Jacobs one. An organ in that tiny space is remarkable.


----------



## Philip

Meaghan said:


> These are cool. The only I've watched before is the Paul Jacobs one. An organ in that tiny space is remarkable.


Same here, the only session i'd seen before was the David Russell one on guitar, but the link of that wicked Colombian jazz harpist in the other thread made me realize that there's about 200 of these posted on youtube.

Check this out: http://www.npr.org/2011/05/23/136336310/jackie-evancho-tiny-desk-concert


----------



## Dodecaplex

Third video :clap:


----------



## clavichorder

Dodecaplex said:


> Third video :clap:


Agreed! All the organ stuff was really exciting.


----------



## Philip

Yeah... the organ is one of my favourite instruments. obviously the sound isn't full blown on that particular instrument... but the other videos have a unique feel of dry natural sound that you don't get to hear very often in live performances and recordings.


----------



## Philip

for Polednice


----------

